# Squid



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

OMG their so cute! Is it possible to keep squid in captivity?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

dunno bout squid, but cuttlefish (stupidy cute) and octopi are; think they're a bit tricky to care for though 

if no one else comes along with anymore info try asking Ash, he might know more


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> dunno bout squid, but cuttlefish (stupidy cute) and octopi are; think they're a bit tricky to care for though
> 
> if no one else comes along with anymore info try asking Ash, he might know more


Aye i will, its an impulse thing frm channel 4. I bet their well hard to look after :gasp:


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen peoples tanks that do have them (the cuttlefish and octopi anway), and daftlassieEmma is right, they are ridiculously adorable! I do imagine they aren't "starter" fish and require a lot of precise care, but I wouldn't know where to get about getting one. 
Aaah Cuttlefish... :flrt:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah when i worked at the aquatics shop i think there was someone who had kept one


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha, knew it would be you Mr! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I don't think a giant one would fit in a tank :whistling2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, knew it would be you Mr! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I don't think a giant one would fit in a tank :whistling2:


Nah some how i dont think so, someone set me up a cuttlefish tank :flrt:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ive got a tank you can buy... youd have to convert it to marine though


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

skimsa said:


> Nah some how i dont think so, someone set me up a cuttlefish tank :flrt:


Deal! We'll call him... Squidly!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

This is something thats fascinated me for ages! have a look at these

Feature Article: Keeping and Breeding the dwarf cuttlefish Sepia bandensis | Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine


Cuttlefish Husbandry: Part III - How do I keep a cuttlefish? - The Cephalopod Page


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Well they keep cuttlefish at london zoo, and the tank wasn't exactly huge.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well they keep cuttlefish at london zoo, and the tank wasn't exactly huge.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Oooh is the aquatic section finally done there?  I'll have to pop down if so!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Deal! We'll call him... Squidly!
> 
> image


awwwww :flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well they keep cuttlefish at london zoo, and the tank wasn't exactly huge.
> 
> image
> 
> image


They are so cute, they have such cute faces


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Oooh is the aquatic section finally done there?  I'll have to pop down if so!


This was at least six months ago and I think it was almost finished then, must be done by now.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

That program was absolutely amazing!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> This was at least six months ago and I think it was almost finished then, must be done by now.


I've been... erm... a few months ago. Maybe it was a year ago :hmm: Just spent the week working in Camden, but no time for zoos


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

i want a nautilus! i saw the nature shock programme a few weeks ago and the were studying a certain type of giant squid an they said it was impossible to keep a squid alive. they all died by the time they got back to shore


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

cbarnes1987 said:


> i want a nautilus! i saw the nature shock programme a few weeks ago and the were studying a certain type of giant squid an they said it was impossible to keep a squid alive. they all died by the time they got back to shore


PLEASE does anyone know what game has a nautilus in? I think it was a sega game and it was a boss, I can't think what it was!!!


----------

